# CSJ Dog Food



## Welsh_Moon (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I have changed my Rottweiler boy to CSJ Dog food, is any of you feeding CSJ dog food, too? If so, which one is the best for your dog?

Has anyone tried any other type of CSJ supplements, etc? Would find it interesting to hear, thanks.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes I have been feeding mine on CSJ Lamb & Rice gluten free for the last 2 years. I looked into a lot of dog foods before I got him and I liked the CSJ not only because it's a nice small company that doesn't advertise much but every enquiry is answered by the company owner herself. I bought CSJ puppy food when he was younger too before I found a local supplier.

While I am not sure my dog needs gluten free, it certainly doesn't harm to limit cereals and I can now get it locally which is a huge plus for me. My only comment is that he needs extra oil in the form of cod liver oil capsules with it... or some raw food/sardines to keep his coat looking good. This is no issue really when you consider he is 26kg and eats only £2.50 worth of CSJ per week....meaning I can afford to add to it which also keeps his interest in food going and makes me feel good too by adding extras he likes


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

See them at the show often, they are a lovely company and when I had my probs with misty they were very helpful and sent me loads of samples
.

Had the bitch stuff for phantoms!! cannot believd the name escapes me!!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Just now took a look into their food and 100% baffled as to what to choose for my boys 

Milo is a working breed of Labrador, but I'm unsure whether to get him into Field & Trial, so do I need the working breed dog food if he doesn't go into Field & Trial, also Zeus is a crossbreed :/ so I'm unsure what type to get him. But I do like they're low prices


----------



## Welsh_Moon (Sep 25, 2009)

If you are interested in their dog food, just drop the owner a line and as she is very helpful with pointing you in the right directions.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

slakey said:


> Just now took a look into their food and 100% baffled as to what to choose for my boys
> 
> Milo is a working breed of Labrador, but I'm unsure whether to get him into Field & Trial, so do I need the working breed dog food if he doesn't go into Field & Trial, also Zeus is a crossbreed :/ so I'm unsure what type to get him. But I do like they're low prices


You only need a working food, if you are working your dog.

His nutritional needs are no different to other dogs, and once mature you will be able to feed both your dogs the same stuff.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Hmm in that case I shall contact them to see which best suits my boys


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I know a few that are on it and they say its a very good kibble, doubt id use it personally though


----------



## Geordiegirl (Mar 14, 2009)

My dogs are on CSJ Champ (4Border Collies and a Pug) in fact my pup now 6mths has been brought up on Champ(admittedly I do put other stuff in with it),Having 5 dogs I also like what comes out the other end quite dry and easy to pick up.It is less than £10 per bag Got no worries at all about it and they all lok very good on it.
I have tried easy peasy which is supposed to eliminate brown patches on the lawn. It hasnt worked for me but I know it has worked for some.

Jeanette


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Any ideas of how to get a smaller bag to test my boys on it? As I don't want to buy a 15KG sack try them on it for a week and they can't take it


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

contact csj. they will send samples of foods as well as treats like the dried fish etc.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I did contact them about 5 days ago, asking what'd be best, and still haven't had a reply from them :/


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

slakey said:


> I did contact them about 5 days ago, asking what'd be best, and still haven't had a reply from them :/


Call or email - maybe yours got lost in transmission? Ceris who runs the company herself always handles enquiries, you can't get better service than that


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

slakey said:


> Any ideas of how to get a smaller bag to test my boys on it? As I don't want to buy a 15KG sack try them on it for a week and they can't take it


They stand at a few dog show, if there are any near you pop along, they will give you a fair sized sample bag. Or email them and ask for samples


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

First time round I filled in the enquiry, but second time round I clicked on the email us button, so hopefully I can get an answer and samples, as I don't know how much longer I can take with Zeus passing wind, and they're really stinky.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I feed "that'll do" at the moment because of the protein and the 20% chicken as the main ingrediant. Once they are past 12-14months i will prob change to champ it costs me around £17 a month to feed 2 large dogs (ones more the likey 35kg+ and the other around 29-30kg max)


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Zeus 15kg bag costs me £24, and now Milo's food has gone upto £32 for 15kg Beta puppy, so yeah I'm spending alot on a bad product each month.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Bear came to me on Beta and he stank he could fart and clear a house let alone a room!! his poops were horrible aswell 

now he doesnt fart at all, poops are as nice as poops can be i.e no running one and no .vhard ones! 

Thier coats are gorgeous I always get comments on thier coats and how healthy they look the bag of food is only like £10 but the postage is £6.95 i think but it does normally come within 4-5days of me ordering


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Just hope to get the boys on the same stuff, but Milo has sensitive skin in some areas, but Zeus does also :/

I need to stop giving them DentiStix as well as the first ingredient is Cereal then derivatives, and I'm guessing it's the same rules as the dry food?

So need better treats as well.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Bear also has sensitive skin it very very flaky on beta, but is 98% better on csj It really is a good food for the price, its cheaper then the rubbish foods like pediagree chum etc and more then likey cheaper then tescos own dry dog food but very good ingrediants 

They do herbs aswell i think there is a skin one which apprently for around £12 last 3months 

I dont worry to much about treats as its is only a treat, but carrots are just as good for teeth as the denistix things if not better


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

How long did it take for all of you to get your replies?


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

I've been feeding mine on CSJ Herbie Rings for several months now and would recommend it to anyone. One of the girls is very fussy but has eaten this every day. 

Their poos are good and no smelly wind

I reared a litter on CP27 and they were brilliant no sloppy poo and did really well.

I would recommend it to anyone - great price too.

Ceris who owns the company does run a sheep farm so is often very busy but she will get back to you.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I don't know how long I can take these trumps from Zeus


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

If you go onto the CSJ website, look for your local stockist and contact them, they may be able to give you some samples.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

But I'm unsure which samples to ask for :/

I'm clueless as to what sort to go for...


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

What are you feeding them on now? What breed are they? What age?

Mine are terrier adults and a great dane x but they all eat the same food.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Zeus 3 year old Boxer cross, and Milo 5month old Labrador.

Zeus is on Bakers Complete, Milo is on Beta Puppy.

Not sure if I can have fish as Milo may be allergic to it.


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

From my experience I would probably put the puppy on CSJ Natural Puppy and I dont think it would matter which you put the other one on as anything is better than Bakers which is full of colouring and additives. 

But if you ring a stockist im sure they will also be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I might try giving Zeus the Lamb with Rice. Just needa get some samples. I am abit worried about Zeus


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Right I need to be getting a food for Zeus that'll help him loose abit of weight, CSJ do a type that helps wit overweight dogs, but their first ingredient is Maize :/ Isn't that hard to digest for dogs?

EDIT: I just rang them up and asked what'd be best for my boys and she suggested the Lamb with Rice, and I can feed Milo the same as the lower protein won't make him grow quickly, which he currently is on the Beta Puppy *he's almost the same size as Zeus, height-wise :O* She said I should have my samples within the next week 

Hopefully all goes well 

The Lamb and Rice has 22% Protein so that should be enough to keep Milo happy, the Beta he's on now has 29% Protein, which I'm guessing is the reason for his monsterous growth?


----------



## Stan Goff (Oct 13, 2009)

i buy csj food from a local stockist in wirral it is fit&fast £22.50 delivered free i just went to csj online shop and it is over £26 with delivery best see if there is someone local to you cheaper than online


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Got my samples today  Gave some to Milo for his lunch, and just gave some to Zeus and Milo for their Dinner, lets see how tonight goes


----------



## blakesmum (Oct 11, 2011)

slakey, i am considering changing my dogs onto this and i think you can order free samples online from their website, just google csj dog food and it will come up


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread.

Currently looking for a better dog food for my dogs. CSJ looks temping and as on this thread many are praising it but reading about it's not all rosey it seems.

My main problem is being on a low income, to get really good dog food costs a fortune (like £30-£45 for 15kg) this is far more money then I use to feed my self! (If you take for example 15kg lasting 8 days or so)

So looking at CSJ Natural That'll Do, but reading this:
Dog Food Reviews - CSJ Original Natural That'll Do - Powered by ReviewPost

It's only rated 2 stars and as dogs are large breeds I am worried about bloat as the CJS food contains *Beet Pulp*. Also read some opinions from others not to touch CSJ due to the negative ingredients in it and go for other dog food or raw (Which is not possible)

But they are currently on Orlando Complete Chicken & Veg and it does not cause any major problems but they do have some skin problems with it (One of them does) Cannot afford more then £14 per 15kg, and Orlando is £12 for 15kg with the CSJ Natural That'll Do coming at £12 for the same price.

The Orlando does not contain beet pulp but it does have colorings, both have cereal. I know should not skimp out on dog food but it's never killed them, only problem is the skin with one dog.

Orlando has in it: Cereals, Meat and Animal Derivatives (4% chicken in the chicken kibbles), Oils & Fats, Vegetables (4% Vegetables in the Vegetables kibbles), Minerals, antioxidants & colorants.

Is it worth changing to a better dog food such as CSJ even though CSJ has allot of negative ingredients that can cause liver/kidney problems and possible bloat?

Now in a dilemma as the only dog food without negative in would be to feed raw (Which is not possible) or spend £30 + on 15kg sacks which is not possible.

Any other recommendations are welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

personally Im a fan of feeding your dog what suits them. 

How can anyone give it a bad review when they have never used it? Ive used that'll do and it was really good No adverse effects on my mediun/large dogs i think its a good food for the price 

I now feed skinners either duck and rice but sometimes hubby picks up an orange bag which isnt as good as duck and rice But is alot better for one of our dogs it seems to agree with him 100% were as others havnt 

Id ask for free samples of both see which one the dog like sbetter


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Got our 6yr old rottie and 3yr old Ambull x Bullmastiff on CSJ (Champ) and both are doing well on it.. been on it for 2 1/2 yrs roughly !!

Tried the other so-called bigger better brands and the rottie wouldn't eat it, and some gave the Xbreed the runs made her hyper etc.. !!

But as already been posted...whats good for my dogs might not be good for yours..


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I've had my large mixed breed dog on CSJ hi-lost for 14 months now and I wouldn't change it at all. He has a fantastic coat, good poo, good energy levels etc etc. I do feed raw part time for his teeth too. The CSJ costs me £11.50 per bag and I think it's excellent value


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

slakey said:


> Any ideas of how to get a smaller bag to test my boys on it? As I don't want to buy a 15KG sack try them on it for a week and they can't take it


If there are any local dog shows near to you they often have stands there, and provide good sized bags to sample (nominal charge)
I think the company are wonderful, very helpful and knowledgeable BUT my dogs don't like the food and can't say 'personally' that I rate it BUT many of the show folk swear by it!


----------



## Prince05 (Aug 29, 2011)

ive been using the no grainer 1,its stopped princes bad tum and he loves it,highly recommend it


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

My boys been on it for around 18months,he was on a budget food before topped up with a tin of chappie tos top his constant runny tummy,this worked out dearer than csj,since swapping,no need for chappie,lovely glossy coat and lower protein than the previous,he is in fabulous condition,really toned and I cannot fault csj at all.
After hearing good reviews we did try JWB before csj and he had really bad runs,was constantly scavenging for food and very hyper,as someone said,what suits one dog,doesn't suit another!


----------



## blakesmum (Oct 11, 2011)

i took the plunge and went for CSJ complete tripe for my labradors. its brilliant and haven't regretted it at all. its appox £20 for a 15 kilo bag but ive noticed that they have been good doers on it and dont need to feed them just as much on this. glossier coats, better poos and no wind. its wheat and gluten free as one of mine had a wheat allergy , so no itching or flaky skin anymore. would recommend it


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I started Louie when he came to me on CSJ Puppy champ £12 a 15kg bag you can't grumble..


----------

